# Calgary Police Service - Recruiting



## somme (19 Dec 2008)

Greetings from Calgary! The Calgary Police Service is coming to Winnipeg on January 28th, 2009! We have been invited to attend the University of Winnipeg Career Fair. It will be held at the Duckworth Centre (West Gymnasium) of the University located at 400 Spence Street, Winnipeg, from 10:00 am to 3:00 pm, with an information session that evening (details to follow).

The Calgary Police Service is actively hiring Military Police personnel who have decided to move on from their current profession and wish to continue their policing experiences. The Calgary Police is among the largest municipal police services in the country. It is made up of more than 1,800 police officers and 900 civilian employees.  

To keep pace with growth and attrition the CPS is intending to hire about 500 police officers in the next several years (200 in 2009). We offer competitive salaries; ranging from $52, 000 to $75,000 within five years of service. The Calgary Police Service (CPS) now recognizes that Canadian Forces Military Police (MP) members can possess unique experiences similar to those found in their civilian police counterparts. These experiences may qualify an interested party for the CPS Direct Entry Officer (DEO) program.

For further information or if you have any questions please contact Constable R. Preece at 403-206-8650, or call 403-206-8483, or toll free at 1-866-CPS-HIRE (1-866-277-4473), or email pol3767@calgarypolice.ca.  For detailed information about the Calgary Police Service and Military Police Recruitment visit our website www.calgarypolice.ca/recruiting


----------



## somme (9 Jan 2009)

The Calgary Police Service is coming to Edmonton on Wednesday January 21st, 2009. We will be set up at Grant MacEwan College City Centre Campus located at 10910-104th Ave to attend their Career Fair. It will be held in the 'The Heart' (9-100) on the first level of the Robbins Health Learning Centre from 1000 hrs to 1500 hrs. Later, an information session will be held that evening in room 6-152 from 1830 hrs - 2030 hrs. Details of the recruiting process and applicant criteria will be addressed, so if you can't make the career fair timings come by. 

As before, The Calgary Police Service is actively hiring those Military Police personnel who have decided to release from service and still wish to continue their policing careers. With the amount of releases the CF is seeing many of you are looking for civilian employment and the CPS encourages you to consider applying. Whether MP, Reg Force member or reservist come by and see what we offer. 

For further information or if you have any questions please contact Constable R. Preece at 403-206-8650, or call 403-206-8483, or toll free at 1-866-CPS-HIRE (1-866-277-4473), or email pol3767@calgarypolice.ca.


----------



## somme (9 Sep 2009)

As mentioned before one focus the Calgary Police Service Recruiting Unit has looked to for qualified recruits has been releasing members of the Military Police Branch. To date the CPS have hired numerous ex-military police officers that have excelled in training, their coaching phase, in ethics and attitude. 

Currently MPs who have completed their Regular Force QL3 will have that time credited for pay benefits. The QL5 is not required for this recognition! 

MPs that have been or are currently serving in a garrison police role with have that time equally recognized by the CPS. This time equates to further pay incentives to a maximum of 4 years (or 1st class constable status). A Military Portfolio has also been implemented by the Recruiting Unit to handle, assess and process applications of this nature. Further, move incentives have been created to help successful applicants from out of town. 

For further details please call me, Constable Ryan Preece #3767, at 403-206-8650, or my cell 403-861-7819, or email at pol3767@calgarypolice.ca. 24/7.


----------



## Karlsmith (11 Jan 2010)

great news for ex-military personnel. I have a friend who got out from military recently, I'll give him your phone number.

I think he'll give you a call with in next week


----------



## somme (11 Mar 2011)

In 2011 The Calgary Police Service is actively hiring those Military Police personnel who have decided to release from service and still wish to continue their policing careers. With the amount of releases the CF is seeing many of you are looking for civilian employment and the CPS encourages you to consider applying. Whether you are/were an MP (Reg or Res) visit our website to see what we offer. 

Reg Force MPs may qualify for pay increases and recognition for there service and training.

For further information or if you have any questions please contact Constable Ryan Preece at 403-206-4953, or call the CPS recruiting line at 403-206-8483, toll free at 1-866-CPS-HIRE (1-866-277-4473), or email pol3767@calgarypolice.ca.


----------



## Dissident (12 Mar 2011)

Conversely, if anyone from the CPS wants to go out on week ends to shoot some C7s/C9s, do some 4x4 and other fun army training, feel free to get a hold of 14 MP Platoon recruiting. You could get a federal badge out of the deal…


----------

